# West Coast aluminum hardtop boats for Great Lakes?? (pic)



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

I have been looking at this style boat and it seems like it would be the perfect boat for the Great Lakes. I like the hardtop, open back for fishing, open bow for jigging/casting, light weight for towing, air ride seats, vinyl floors etc.. I am not looking to compare this boat to a 27 tiara or Center console so please don't start. I am more interested in how they would compare to a Lund Baron or Tyee... I like the Lunds but I don't like the Canvas tops.. The hardtop gives you so many mounting options for big water trollig gear. It also looks like a bow mouted trolling motor could be put up front for walleye. Other than the price tag why don't you see more of these in Michigan?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

You are right those would make an excellent big lake boat........ A couple of years ago I seen one that looked real similar to that one in the UP on S. Manistique lake.


----------



## luv2havemoartime (Mar 11, 2005)

det07 said:


> I have been looking at this style boat and it seems like it would be the perfect boat for the Great Lakes. I like the hardtop, open back for fishing, open bow for jigging/casting, light weight for towing, air ride seats, vinyl floors etc.. I am not looking to compare this boat to a 27 tiara or Center console so please don't start. I am more interested in how they would compare to a Lund Baron or Tyee... I like the Lunds but I don't like the Canvas tops.. The hardtop gives you so many mounting options for big water trollig gear. It also looks like a bow mouted trolling motor could be put up front for walleye. Other than the price tag why don't you see more of these in Michigan?


Other than the price tag why don't you see more of these in Michigan?

Just not marketed here?


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

I know a guy that has 1 similar (it's a glass Parker though) that we took up to Lake Michigan a couple years ago Salmon fishing. To me it was the Perfect fishing boat back is completely open, decent size cuddy cabin, and a big deck on the front for casting and jigging I defiantly wouldn't mind having one of those.

Joe


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I've seen some BIG waves out on Huron... Maybe it would be ok though... Ive never been out in a boat on any of the great lakes..


----------



## whitetailmonster (May 13, 2009)

like any lund you will not be able to fish in 5 footers comfortably but if you "pick your days" which most are fine for this boat then it will be an amazing boat out on the big water.


----------



## hmdomn (Sep 22, 2008)

Why don't you see these in Michigan? I would guess that if you needed warranty work done or parts for the boat, you may have to drive hundreds of miles to see the nearest dealer....


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

whitetailmonster said:


> like any lund you will not be able to fish in 5 footers comfortably but if you "pick your days" which most are fine for this boat then it will be an amazing boat out on the big water.


I hear this alot.. I don't think they make a boat that can be easily trailered that will fish 5ft waves comfortably. I have a 1/2 ton silverado and don't plan on getting a bigger tow vehicle. If I was going to leave my boat in the water I would look for a big heavy glass boat but I don't want to limit myself to one area.


----------



## Priority1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice boat. If I was going to use it on the big water, I would definitely cover the bow area with canvas. Even in 3-4 foot waves, a lot of water can come over the bow. Ya know I love them hardtops.


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

Priority1 said:


> Nice boat. If I was going to use it on the big water, I would definitely cover the bow area with canvas. Even in 3-4 foot waves, a lot of water can come over the bow. Ya know I love them hardtops.


Yea that is true!!


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

They are a sweet looking line up of boats. I have been eyeing them for a couple of years ... just dreaming though. Nearest dealer is Calumet Marine in Calumet City Ill.

That 200 OP has an 8.5' beam. Hull thickness is .190 bottom and .125 on the sides. I think the larger Lund's are .100 and .080 on the sides. The bow I believe is water tight to the back of the boat (with the door shut of course) and self bailing. Capacity is around 450 lbs more than a 20' Lund Fisherman. Dry boat weight is 400lbs more (not includine the hard top).

Calumet has a new '07 220 OP with many options, for $39,995 ... sure wish I had the money!!!!


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

Agree with the comments, way too light for the big lakes. Think of watching a Starcraft Islander. Like a bobber in big water. 

Maybe with a pretty heafty gauge hull it would be OK.

A few bological programs run and soem commercial fisherman similar looking designs built by a shop on Manitoulan Island, with the thicker gauge aluminun the weight rivals a fiberglass. Same for some of the alum coasty boats, thicker so heavier. 

Works great. But $$$$$$$. Great looking boat though. Would kick **** in the St. Mary's river up here. Comfy comfy comfy.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I've seen these Hewe boats in my travels on the west coast, from southern California up to Portland, OR on the Columbia River. I think they would be perfect for the Great Lakes. They are built heavier than the typical inland lake aluminum boat, and drier with the enclosed cabin. 

I agree that the reasons you don't see them much in Michigan are:
- price
- lack of sales/warranty support (dealers)
- style/regional tastes

I have a 17' Lund Pro Sport, and have fished in 4-5 foot rollers on Erie, near West Sister, and LSC near the St. Clair Light. Not comfortably, mind you, but it was fishing. The ride home was very slow and methodical in those seas, picking our way throught the peaks and valleys. It was a day that started out OK, with light winds and some chop, but developed into something more. I wouldn't choose to fish in that weather, but it happens.


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hewescraft 220 OP SR ET HT 

Boat Length 24' 3" 
Beam 102" 
Bottom Gauge .190" 
Bottom Width 84" 
Side Gauge .125" 
Side Height 35" 
Person Wt Cap 1425 lbs. 
Max Per 10 
Total Weight Cap 2476 lbs. 
Max HP 225 
Boat Only Weight 2600 lbs.


Starcraft Islander 221 OB

Max HP/kw 200 
Fuel Capacity (gallons) 52 
Length (ft) 24' 6" 
Beam (in) 96" 
Weight (boat only) (lbs) 2023 
Capacity (persons) 8 
Capacity (lbs) 2400 
Interior Depth (in) 30" 
Transom Width (in) 90" 
Chine Width (at transom) (in) - 
Transom / Bracket Height (in) 25" 
Aluminum Gauge (in) 0.1 
Boat Motor and Trailer Length (ft) 30' 
Towing Weight (w/standard power) (lbs) 3777


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

kroppe said:


> I've seen these Hewe boats in my travels on the west coast, from southern California up to Portland, OR on the Columbia River. I think they would be perfect for the Great Lakes. They are built heavier than the typical inland lake aluminum boat, and drier with the enclosed cabin.
> 
> I agree that the reasons you don't see them much in Michigan are:
> - price
> ...


boy o boy! you said a mouthful with 'REGIONAL TASTES".. most of the midwest(mich,minn and wisc in particular) are about as narrow minded and tunnel visioned as a 'people' can get...alumaweld,sea ark etc also make these heavy gauge type of boats..they really are more suited for 'hazard laden' rivers or spray and rain areas(see upper west coast) or possibly giant southern reservoirs.................................... 15 miles out, hour or better trudge back:yikes:were your pants and tighty whiteys salvagable or trash after?:lol:..i've had a few acquaintences die on erie when she turned ugly.. thats a dangerous go with that lund..20 inch transom? 17 ft on button, short bow covering? 90 horse?..sheesh i got 20 ft of cresty with 150 verado and 25 inch transom. and split west sister area a t first sign of intensing wave action...being you are stuck in dutch/amish country..you got any tips on bay of quinte? lol(you must have tried the area)..still looking for that 13 lb walleye


----------



## TGILS (Mar 7, 2005)

I lived in AK and moved to MI just over 10 yrs ago. This style boat is *VERY *popular up there and while some models are made for running rivers, other models are made for fishing BIG water and to take major abuse so you can get home safe. I sold my 16' Lund about a month ago and just bought an 18' Hewescraft Sea Runner with the soft top.  I got the 18' namely because I could store it in my garage, but also because it is easily trailerable and I can still fish the inland lakes with it. I'm still rigging it up, but I've fished Erie with it the past couple weekends and have had too many people to count come up to me at the launch aksing about it.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

TGILS - Are you familiar with the Raider line up at all? Was just looking at a 185 Pro-Fisherman, with full transom (no cut out for motor) and a GIL bracket (motor looks like it is mounted on a swim platform).

Where did you pick the Hewescraft?


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

TGILS said:


> I lived in AK and moved to MI just over 10 yrs ago. This style boat is *VERY *popular up there and while some models are made for running rivers, other models are made for fishing BIG water and to take major abuse so you can get home safe. I sold my 16' Lund about a month ago and just bought an 18' Hewescraft Sea Runner with the soft top.  I got the 18' namely because I could store it in my garage, but also because it is easily trailerable and I can still fish the inland lakes with it. I'm still rigging it up, but I've fished Erie with it the past couple weekends and have had too many people to count come up to me at the launch aksing about it.


Awesome! Thanks for the input.. The more I think about it the more I want one! I would like to have a big heavy glass boat for the ride but I would hate the fuel economy on the road and the water. If you have and pics please post em!


----------



## TGILS (Mar 7, 2005)

Mister ED said:


> TGILS - Are you familiar with the Raider line up at all? Was just looking at a 185 Pro-Fisherman, with full transom (no cut out for motor) and a GIL bracket (motor looks like it is mounted on a swim platform).
> 
> Where did you pick the Hewescraft?


Raider boats are made in the same city/town that Hewescraft are made. I'm not familiar with the 185 pro-fisherman specifically, but I am familiar with the Sea Raider model. Very well made and are nearly identical to the Hewescraft models. The GIL bracket or extended transoms are very popular in AK but I'm not so sure about them for lake mi fishing. I say that only because In AK it is 1 line limit per person, so netting a fish isn't difficult even when you have 4+ people on a boat. You get that many people on a boat here in MI and can have up to 12+ lines out (I couldn't believe it when I moved here). As such, I'd like to leave the back open for netting - unless you like moving/pulling your lines when a fish is on.

I got my boat thru Cabelas...long story. Do you searching on-line and you can find some great offers on 08/09 models (they are already trying to clear them out for the 10 models). I was going to purchase one from the place in IL but found better pricing from places out west and shipped here (let me know if you want details on a great shipping co). Basically Cabelas guarantees they will match/beat any competitor pricing or you get a $500 gift card. I found a sweet deal and contacted thier Lacey, WA store. Not only did they match it, they beat it and then some on a special order boat that some guy backed out on that had upgrades to a 52 gal gas tank, deluxe topset (can stand up inside it), passenger/driver wipers, bow rails, roller trailer with disc brakes, and swim ladder (wife wanted). The clincher was Cabela's offer of 2% on points with the purchase - so I got ~$550 in points to use on anything. I used it to get a 2nd battery & switch installed, anchor, marine radio, and towards a new fish finder (Humminbird 788c). As far as boat/motor service/warranty work it is all covered thru Cabelas here in MI.


----------



## TGILS (Mar 7, 2005)

det07 said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the input.. The more I think about it the more I want one! I would like to have a big heavy glass boat for the ride but I would hate the fuel economy on the road and the water. If you have and pics please post em!


Not the best picts...but here are a couple. The top set (includes side and drop curtain) can be dropped and snapped against the windshield so it is totally out of the way when it is nice out. There are more in my photo gallery:


----------

